# die zur Festnahme beigetragen hätten.



## popotla

I don't understand why the last word (hätten), below, is in the form it is. Please could somebody explain? Following this structure, one would say, then, for example: Ich habe die Männer gesehen, die nach Kanada gefahren wären. (who had travelled to Canada)

_Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen hätten._


----------



## elroy

It's because it's reported speech.  This is the view of Angela Merkel, not the writer.


----------



## popotla

I first thought of that, but _is_ it reported speech? In English it is something like "..... thanked the Syrians ...... who had contributed to the capture."


----------



## Demiurg

popotla said:


> I first thought of that, but _is_ it reported speech? In English it is something like "..... thanked the Syrians ...... who had contributed to the capture."



Yes, it's reported speech (Konjunktiv II).  Indikativ (_had contributed_) would read _... beigetragen h*a*tten_.


----------



## Robocop

popotla said:


> _Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen hätten._


This is *not *reported speech (try to build the corresponding direct speech sentence?!), and I have no reasonable explanation for this incorrect use of "hätten".
_Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen hatten._


----------



## popotla

It's a fact that those two Syrians contributed to the capture. Similarly, then, is it "reported speech" to say "I thanked the men who had saved my father"? I don't think it is. It's a fact that they saved my father. I'm simply saying here that I thanked two men , two men who had performed a particular act

What about "I saw the dog that had been run over."? Reported speech?


----------



## popotla

I think Robocop is right, and that was my point (that it should have been written as indicative - Demiurg).

Here's an example from Google:

_In einer kurzen Rede bedankte sie sich bei allen, die zur Realisierung des Films beigetragen hatten._

And another:

_Zu Beginn hörten wir unseren mutigen Mitschülern/innen beim Karaokesingen zu, stärkten uns dann am Buffet, zu dem unsere Eltern eine Menge leckeres Essen beigetragen hatten und teilten uns dann in kleinere Gruppen auf._

Are these both grammatically wrong?


----------



## Robocop

*Direct speech: *Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel: "Ich bedanke mich bei den beiden syrischen Einwohnern, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen haben."

*Reported speech: *Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich [in ihrer Ansprache] bei den beiden syrischen Einwohnern, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen hatten."


----------



## Kajjo

popotla said:


> In einer kurzen Rede bedankte sie sich bei allen, die zur Realisierung des Films beigetragen hatten.


This is fine. No problem. The "beigetragen hatten" is presented as fact and the reported speech is not marked.



popotla said:


> _Zu Beginn hörten wir unseren mutigen Mitschülern/innen beim Karaokesingen zu, stärkten uns dann am Buffet, zu dem unsere Eltern eine Menge leckeres Essen beigetragen hatten und teilten uns dann in kleinere Gruppen auf._


This is fine anyway. It is just a narrative and not reported speech. Here facts are narrated. No _Konjunktiv_ possible.



popotla said:


> Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen hätten.


The _Konjunktiv _might be to indicate reported speech or to present the "beigetragen haben" as not surely known, thus in _Konjunktiv_. I understand the sentence in this way.


----------



## elroy

Reported speech and indisputable facts are not mutually exclusive!

_Er sagt mir, dass es Donnerstag sei._

This is a completely valid sentence even though the fact that it's Thursday is an indisputable fact and not a matter of opinion.  

I find the _Konjunktiv_ in the original completely valid, legitimate, natural, and totally _unauffällig_.


----------



## Robocop

*Direct speech: *
Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel sagt: "Ich bedanke mich bei den beiden syrischen Einwohnern, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen haben."
Der Nebensatz enthält eine nähere Bestimmung der beiden syrischen Einwohner: Bei *welchen *syrischen Einwohnern bedankte sie sich?
Bei denjenigen, *die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen haben*.
*
Reported speech: *
In der Zeitung war zu lesen, dass sich Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bei den beiden syrischen Einwohnern, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen hatten, *bedankt habe*.


elroy said:


> Er sagt mir, dass es Donnerstag sei.


Er sagt mir, heute *sei *Donnerstag.
Er sagt mir, dass heute Donnerstag *sei*.
Er sagt mir, dass heute Donnerstag *ist*. Dass-subordinate clauses may also use indicative.
Amended and corrected statement.


----------



## elroy

Robocop said:


> Dass-subordinate clauses use indicative.


 Tarsächlich? Das höre ich heute zum ersten Mal!


----------



## Frank78

Robocop said:


> *Direct speech: *Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel: "Ich bedanke mich bei den beiden syrischen Einwohnern, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen *haben*."
> 
> *Reported speech: *Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich [in ihrer Ansprache] bei den beiden syrischen Einwohnern, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen *hatten*."



Absolutely wrong, in my opinion.

And indicative perfect "beigetragen haben" is always "beigetragen hätten" in the KII.

If you use "hatten" in the second clause then you are excluding it from the reported speech and state it as fact.


----------



## Robocop

Frank78 said:


> If you use "hatten" in the second clause then you are excluding it from the reported speech and state it as fact.


Frau Merkel dankte den Leuten, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen haben. Weil das ein Fakt ist, hat sie sich bedankt. Andernfalls hätte sie keinen Anlass gehabt zu danken.



Robocop said:


> *Reported speech: *
> In der Zeitung war zu lesen, dass sich Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bei den beiden syrischen Einwohnern, die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen hatten, *bedankt habe*.


----------



## elroy

Es geht doch darum, dass Frau Merkel diesen Fakt _anerkannt hat_. Das wird nicht ausgedrückt, wenn man den Indikativ verwendet. 

Der Konjunktiv in Deinem Beispiel ("bedankt habe") betrifft doch etwas anderes und hat rein gar nichts mit der Titelfrage zu tun.


----------



## manfy

popotla said:


> It's *a fact* that those two Syrians contributed to the capture. [...]


That's a bold statement! You were there when it happened??

Maybe the reporter already had a hunch that the alleged terrorist might allegedly hang himself while -- allegedly -- being under constant supervision...
I just heard on the radio that this guy incriminated his captors by naming them as the accomplices for the allegedly planned bomb attack.

The line between fact and fiction gets easily blurred with these types of action news and newsflashes, thus it's a wise decision for journalists to be pedantic with differentiation between indicative and _Konjunktiv_!


----------



## Kajjo

Robocop said:


> Dass-subordinate clauses may also use indicative.





elroy said:


> Tarsächlich? Das höre ich heute zum ersten Mal!


Robocop hat aber Recht. In _dass_-Sätzen ist der Indikativ sogar der Standard in gesprochener Sprache. Die Verwendung des Konjunktivs ist in solchen Fällen heutzutage selten und eher der gehobenen Schriftsprache vorbehalten.

canoonet - Verb: Modus: Konjunktiv: Indirekte Rede

Ich vermute, im Titelsatz hat ein Journalist einfach versucht, die indirekte Rede besonders korrekt wiederzugeben, um klar zwischen Fakt und indirekter Rede zu unterscheiden. Trotzdem spürt man zumindest in gesprochener Sprache dabei immer so ein wenig das "angeblich hätten" mit, egal ob beabsichtigt oder nicht. Gerade deswegen verwenden viele Muttersprachler den Indikativ, wenn die Markierung der indirekten Rede nicht wirklich wichtig ist, d.h. wenn Faktenlage und indirekte Rede mutmaßlich übereinstimmen.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Reported speech and indisputable facts are not mutually exclusive!


That's true, but on the other hand we should ask ourselves why German (differently from other languages) has adopted the subjunctive mood in reported speech.  That's a characteristic of a very 'cautious' language, I think. Although a statement is presented as true and 'faithful' to reality, a small reserve is always there in the speaker's mind: that's not what I said, but only what others said.  That doubtful nuance is expressed by using the subjunctive mood. _Er sagte mir, es sei Donnerstag: _das mag ohne weiteres stimmen, aber _er _sagte es.
In other less prudent languages, the introduction ''he/she said that..'' is sufficient to make it clear that it is a statement made by other people.
Of course, in the OP sentence, _sich bedanken _is not really the ideal verb for introducing an indirect speech. I understand it as follows: _sie bedankte sich bei den Syrern, die *- sagte sie - ....*beigetragen hätten._



Kajjo said:


> spürt man.... dabei immer so ein wenig das "angeblich hätten" mit, egal ob beabsichtigt oder nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

_*Deutsch:*
Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen hätten. _

Hallo, ich denke, es ist ganz offensichtlich und ohne Drumherum indirekte Rede.

In der Erklärung befindet sich ein Satz in ungefähr folgender Form: "_Ich bedanke mich bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen haben." 
_
Bei "_Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen haben." ist es nicht mehr klar, ob " die zur Festnahme beigetragen haben" _noch zur Erklärung gehört. Deshalb ist hier Konjunktiv erforderlich. Konjunktiv 1 stimmt mit Indikativ überein, wird also entsprechend Regel durch Konjunktiv 2 ersetzt.
_*
English:*_
Hi, it is clearly indirect speach and refers to "Erklärung"="Speech". Indicative and Konjunktiv 1 have the same form, so it was necessary to use Konjunktiv 2 to mark indirect (reported) speech.
Without it (using indicative) it is not clear whether the part "_die zur Festnahme beigetragen haben." _belongs to the speech or not.
So it is required and the reporter did well to use it when referring to the speech.

It is not exaggerated but clear language hear.

The meaning "angeblich" is not here. This is just an overinterpretation of the form. (edit) : Konjunktiv 2 has several functions. One of them is as replacement for Konjunktiv 1.

This interpretation as "in doubt" is often used in other context. But in this context it is blocked.

(edit) Only direct speech (as quotation) would allow to make clear that Frau Merkel included the part in the speech, if you do not use Konjunktiv.

In Singular the sentence were easier:

"_Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei dem Syrer, der zur Festnahme beigetragen habe." (Here Konjunktiv 1 is possible and the "in doubt" could be established in case of Konjunktiv 2. But this meaning is weakening.)_
PS: I use German "Konjunktiv" because it is different from English "subjunctive" and I do not know a good translation.)


----------



## Hutschi

Konjunktiv – Wikipedia
*Ersatzform für den Konjunktiv *


> Stimmt in den Fallgruppen, in welchen der Konjunktiv I die richtige Konjunktivform ist, dieser mit dem Präsens Indikativ überein, so kann der Konjunktiv I durch den Konjunktiv II ersetzt werden, um einer Verwechslung mit dem Indikativ Präsens vorzubeugen, die insbesondere in der 1. Person Singular sowie der 1. und 3. Person Plural häufig möglich ist.



*Verwendung zum Ausdruck von Zweifel ist nicht allgemeingültig. * 



> ...
> In manchen Grammatiken findet sich darüber hinaus die Regel, dass der Konjunktiv II in der indirekten Rede auch verwendet wird, wenn der Sprecher gegenüber dem, was er berichtet, Zweifel hat oder es für unzutreffend hält (implizite Bewertung, Distanzierung).[5] Beispiele sind [...]
> In der Sprachwissenschaft ist diese Regel jedoch umstritten. Manche Sprachwissenschaftler bestätigen eine solche Funktion des Konjunktiv II, zumindest *wo er nicht einen fehlenden Konjunktiv I ersetzt*.[6]


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Only direct speech (as quotation) would allow to make clear that Frau Merkel included the part in the speech, if you do not use Konjunktiv.


I see your point, Hutschi, but do not agree on this statement.  Most other languages do not use Kon.I or II in indirect speech.  A phrase like ''she said'' could be added/inserted, or the words could be quoted by means of _Anführungszeichen_.
A tiny dose of doubt or _Distanzierung _does show through the German Konjunktiv in indirect speech (in my opinion), if compared to other languages which do not use it.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, bearded man, I do not see doubt but the focus on precisely expressing who was saying what. German has other traditions and possibilities than other countries.

In the given sentence doubt is not the point. "Distanzierung" (distance) is also not the point. The point is, that Frau Merkel mentioned it. You can express this only using Konjunktiv 2.
Clearly it says that it is what Frau Merkel thinks and says. If you use Konjunktiv 1, it is stated as objective, and it is not clear whether Frau Merkel mentioned it at all.

Inother languages you would use other phrases or forms if you want to make it clear, or indicative makes it clear, already.

In German usage of Konjunktiv 1 is blocked here, because it is the same as Indicative.

So Elroy is right.


elroy said:


> Es geht doch darum, dass Frau Merkel diesen Fakt _anerkannt hat_. Das wird nicht ausgedrückt, wenn man den Indikativ verwendet.
> 
> [...]



I want to add: and explicitely mentioned it in her speech.

---
edit: May be the sentence is complex because the direct speech was "Erklärung"; and "bedankte" belongs pragmatically already to indirect speech (to that what she said).


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Hutschi, I understand your point of view and I know the cases in which KII should be used.
  Probably, my feeling of _Distanzierung _depends on the fact that I am a native speaker of a language that does not use the 'subjunctive' mood for indirect speech.  _Und dennoch..._ please consider the conclusion in Kajjo's #17 (''immer so ein wenig ...das 'angeblich'..., egal ob beabsichtigt oder nicht'').


----------



## Hutschi

bearded man said:


> Thank you, Hutschi, I understand your point of view and I know the cases in which KII should be used.
> Probably, my feeling of _Distanzierung _depends on the fact that I am a native speaker of a language that does not use the 'subjunctive' mood for indirect speech.  _Und dennoch..._ please consider the conclusion in Kajjo's #17 (''immer so ein wenig ...das 'angeblich'..., egal ob beabsichtigt oder nicht'').





Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Ich vermute, im Titelsatz hat ein Journalist einfach versucht, die indirekte Rede besonders korrekt wiederzugeben, *um klar zwischen Fakt und indirekter Rede zu unterscheiden.* Trotzdem spürt man zumindest in gesprochener Sprache dabei immer so ein wenig das "angeblich hätten" mit, egal ob beabsichtigt oder nicht. Gerade deswegen verwenden viele Muttersprachler den Indikativ, wenn die Markierung der indirekten Rede nicht wirklich wichtig ist, d.h. wenn Faktenlage und indirekte Rede mutmaßlich übereinstimmen.



Hier war die Markierung wichtig. Und ich spüre den Zweifel nicht. Vielleicht ist das aber landschaftlich unterschiedlich. Das wäre dann interessant.
Es ging jedoch hier nicht darum, ob Faktenlage und indirekte Rede übereinstimmen, sondern *was alles *zur indirekten Rede _*gehört*_.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre:
_Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, weil sie zur Festnahme beigetragen haben. _

Hier wäre durch "weil" eine entsprechende Klarheit erreicht. (Auch in diesem Satz drückt
Konjunktiv 2 "wäre" keinen Zweifel aus, sondern einen hypothetischen Fall.)

Noch klarer:
_Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern dafür, dass sie zur Festnahme beigetragen haben.

(edit: ) _Auch hier wäre Konjunktiv möglich, er ist aber nicht zur Unterscheidung nötig.


----------



## Frieder

In meinen Augen steckt dahinter die journalistische Unsitte, Teile von Aussagen als direkte Rede auszuzeichnen – das ist wohl heute hip in diesen Kreisen.

Anteilige direkte Rede: Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, „weil sie zur Festnahme beigetragen haben”.  (Wörtliches Teilzitat)

Daraus indirekte Rede: Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, weil (so wörtlich) sie zur Festnahme beigetragen hätten. 

So könnte man es erklären. Für mich ist das allerdings einfach nur schlechter Stil.


----------



## Frank78

elroy said:


> Es geht doch darum, dass Frau Merkel diesen Fakt _anerkannt hat_. Das wird nicht ausgedrückt, wenn man den Indikativ verwendet.



Eben, der Indikativ funktioniert nur, wenn der Autor des Artikels "die zur Festnahme des gesuchten Terroristen beigetragen hatten*"* anmerkend ergänzt und dies nicht A. Merkels Worte waren.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> ich denke, es ist ganz offensichtlich und ohne Drumherum indirekte Rede.


 

Ich hätte gar nicht erwartet, dass sich nach meiner Antwort in #2 eine derart lange Diskussion ergeben würde!


----------



## berndf

Robocop said:


> This is *not *reported speech (try to build the corresponding direct speech sentence?!), and I have no reasonable explanation for this incorrect use of "hätten".
> _Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel bedankte sich in einer Erklärung bei den Syrern, die zur Festnahme beigetragen hatten._


You are trying to interpret the term "reported speech" too literally. The logic of reported speech is warranted here and KI is appropriate. The use of KII instead of KI is licensed by the fact that the applicable KI form is morphologically indistinguishable from indicative.

KI marks a proposition as part, explicitly or implied, of what is reported and not as a proposition the speaker makes with this sentence. It distinguishes between proposition and meta proposition. In this case it means that the fact that the refugees contributed to the the arrest is not a contention of the reporter but of the reported statement, weather implicit or explicit. 

Of course, indicative would be acceptable, too, for all the reasons explained.



Hutschi said:


> In the given sentence doubt is not the point. "Distanzierung" (distance) is also not the point. The point is, that Frau Merkel mentioned it.


That is precisely the point.


----------

